# Applying to NYU Dramatic Writing



## Romina (Feb 22, 2008)

I want to apply to NYU for dramatic writing next year, and I got some questions:

-What SAT scores should I have?
-What grades should I have? (I live in Canada, so I have a 70-79% average)
-Is it true you get a chance of getting accepted with a great portfolio and essay, despite mediocre grades?
-Are admissions difficult for international students?
-How many undergraduates got accepted per year? (The website said 200, but someone said about 50)
-What other schools provide a major in screenwriting? (I have USC, Drexel, and York U as my fallbacks)

And you can add any extra info I didn't add for help.


----------

